# little bugs under mane



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I was braiding my horse's mane today and he had a bunch of little bugs hiding underneath. They kind of disappeared as I braided, they were really small, brownish black bugs. Anyone know what they are? I put mane and tail conditioner in, could that be the cause?


----------



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

possibly fleas?


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

They weren't small enough to be fleas I don't think, they were about the size of a nat, just no wings


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Fleas or Lice would be my guess....


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I've never heard of a horse with fleas, lice yes.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Are there little white eggs in the hair as well? Check under the forelock and in the whorl on the flank. This appears to be lice's favorite place to lay eggs. But anywhere that is constantly warm and hairy goes really. 

There are spesh shampoos to treat lice and treatments where you place a chamical 'blob' on the neck which is absorbed into the skin and kills the lice when they try to feed. I used the chemicals because it was too cold to wash the horses last year when a horse i was working with got lice.

Also treat grooming equipment and rugs because they can linger on them after treatment. wash then put outside in the cold for 2 weeks


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

natisha said:


> I've never heard of a horse with fleas, lice yes.


Horses can get fleas:shock:

When my neighbor moved to Florida, she had her horses in a sand lot. 

When they laid down or rolled, they got bit up pretty bad from what she referred to as sand fleas.

My horses were in sand the five years we lived in SoCal's Low Desert area and never had that sort of issue, so I think sand fleas may be a territorial thing.

Aren't they cute - not. Sand Fleas

It's possible what the OP is describing could be sand fleas but, I am on the "it's lice" side of the fence:-|

Sounds like vet time to me since lice will spread.

Blankets, saddle pads, brushes, etc. need to be kept sterile and not shared with any other horse. I wouldn't even brush another horse after brushing this one until I found out what the critters are.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

They are little brown bugs, aren't lice white? And I checked his body, they were just under his mane


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Equine lice are yellowish brown not white, so that's probably what they are.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

walkinthewalk said:


> Horses can get fleas:shock:
> 
> When my neighbor moved to Florida, she had her horses in a sand lot.
> 
> ...


I checked out your sand fea link. Freaky things but not a real flea flea. I read somewhere that fleas, as you'd find on a dog, can't easily bite through horse hide for a meal.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

they aren't yellowish brown, they are dark brown, almost black


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Whatever...they aren't supposed to be there. Ivermectin in the horse, permethrin outside the horse and spray the entire barn and everything in contact with the horse.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Probably fleas. Ask your vet.


----------

